# 1939 Mercury Flyer in NY



## kirk thomas (Jul 1, 2018)

https://watertown.craigslist.org/atq/d/1939-mercury-flyer/6629033112.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 1, 2018)

*1939 MERCURY FLYER - $225 (GOUVERNEUR) *
1939 MERCURY FLYER. RIDE ON STEEL TRAIN.
ALL ORIGINAL. REALLY COOL OLD PIECE.
$225 CASH ONLY  (Phone Calls Only)



 

 
Thank you Kirk.


----------



## stoney (Jul 1, 2018)

Nice, Kirk you are finding some cool things


----------

